# Readaptar clavija de sonido para corriente sólo.



## Adriano (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola amigos.

como en mi localidad el tipo d eclavija que os pongo para corriente sólo (tipo cargador de móvil) es muy difícil de conseguir he pensado que quizás utilizando una clavija de sonido se pudiera adaptar para corriente sólo, las medidas de grosor son las mismas, ¿se puede hacer?

En caso afirmativo ¿que conexiones habría que unificar (soldar entre sí)? ¿está bien como lo viene en la foto (A, B)' ¿se corresponden?

http://img220.imageshack.us/i/clavija1.jpg/


Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 27, 2009)

hacer se puede pero corres un riesgo el dia que olvides que la clavija no es de sonido sino de alimentacion y dañes el aparato al que lo conectes. Por eso es que existen diversos tipos de conectores, para evitar esos riesgos. Salu2.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola.
Con el ohmímetro halla cuál es el terminal de A, no conectes el terminal del medio, es decir, usa el terminal de A y el terminal Grande (el terminal que corresponde al medio aislalo bien.).
Como ya te han dicho y para evitar errores, debes darle a ese plug una identificación especial.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Suerte y


----------

